# post 200sx pics



## Guest (Sep 29, 2002)

I just wanted to see the type of stuff people here are doin to ther cars....body work engine work....so if you dont mind post some pics of them 200's....and i eventually i will post some stuff when i have more body mods and performance mods...im redoing my front at the moment right now...front end and cutting my grill different....and putting rims on...so when thats finished i will post pics


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

200SER said:


> *I just wanted to see the type of stuff people here are doin to ther cars....body work engine work....so if you dont mind post some pics of them 200's....and i eventually i will post some stuff when i have more body mods and performance mods...im redoing my front at the moment right now...front end and cutting my grill different....and putting rims on...so when thats finished i will post pics *


If you want to see a lot of 200sx's and mods to them check out these site.

www.b14nissan.org (of course I'm going to plug MY site)
www.cardomains.com


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: post 200sx pics*



Timbo said:


> *If you want to see a lot of 200sx's and mods to them check out these site.
> 
> www.b14nissan.org (of course I'm going to plug MY site)
> www.cardomains.com *




you say it like its a bad thing 


atleast your not trying to sell the guy a plastic turbo....lol


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

yeah check out tim's site, the best site for b14's!  
and you can also go to the "members rides" board on here there are a few posted!


----------

